# Goat with a amber discharge



## animalgirl12 (Dec 12, 2012)

I woke up this morning and me new goat I got had a tiny bit of amber discharge. It was not a lot it was only at the tip of her girly parts. The owner didnt know if she was pregnant but she had been with a buck for a while. she does not look very pregnant but she is pretty hollow and I could not feel any ligs but I am not expert.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If she was with a buck, there is a very good chance she is pregnant. I would keep an eye on her.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yep..and the amber goo means she is delivering ...happy kidding


----------



## animalgirl12 (Dec 12, 2012)

ok thanks I will post pics of her back end soon so you can see if I am just kidding my self


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> ok thanks I will post pics of her back end soon so you can see if I am just kidding my self


no pun intended?? :ROFL:


----------



## animalgirl12 (Dec 12, 2012)

Yes that was a pun!!! I was just going to see if anyone noticed!!!!! Hahahahaha LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HaHa.

Babies are on the way soon. Happy Kidding


----------



## animalgirl12 (Dec 12, 2012)

Ok she had some pinkish discharge today but not a lot! She has been shaking and looking in to the distance but she has hardly a udder and her girls parts are not super lose. Let me no what you think. 


I don't know when she was bred


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Can you get pics of her pooch with tail up naturally, udder. Close enough but clear. And a side view.?


----------



## animalgirl12 (Dec 12, 2012)

Ok they should come up


----------



## animalgirl12 (Dec 12, 2012)

And here is the rear end


----------



## animalgirl12 (Dec 12, 2012)

This was a couple days ago I will get a
Newer one soon


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im not seeing it well but she does not look bred to me. 
Another reason for bloody discharge could be infection....when a goat comes in heat they are open and bacteria can enter..
Or she came into heat and just had a bit of discolored discharge
with an infection she can goo up, act like she is pushing, squat to pee but not much comes out...ect...
I would Take her temp, if she has a temperature I would begin antibiotics, Penicillin 1 cc per 20# Sub Q every 12 hours fro 5-7 days...


----------

